# Yoga for fitness..



## Rednic (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new on the board. I want to ask a question. How many of you do yoga for maintaining fitness? I think to start yoga classes for improving my fitness. I have also reads its benefits regarding mental health. some times I feel mental stress. Please come with useful suggestions.


----------



## Brett (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,Yogo,cardio both of these exercise are good for fitness and Yoga have many benefit,Yoga maintain your mood and blood pressure and control your weight level.


----------



## incbb (Dec 18, 2012)

yoga is great for the male athlete, my GF got me into it, and your surrounded by smoking hot girls 99% of the time

incbb


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't want to see and smell sweaty cracks and nuts . I repair & maintain a "hot " yoga for a girlfriend and when they are closed its one nasty dank  dirty sock smelling place. How can that be fun?


----------



## b12 (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL @ Ironbuilt


----------



## Nathon (Dec 21, 2012)

Yoga is best way to get fitness. Yoga is a natural exercise that provides us great body shape. Yoga is good for stretching and provides us energy.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yoga and Ti Chi are great for fitness and mental clarity


----------



## Mart (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey!!Yoga has own importance in our life.Yoga work so good for the body weight loss.So we should be take care of the body weight.Yoga is helpful in keeping weight under control...Breathing exercises are also useful in weight loss.


----------



## Harris007 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mart said:


> Hey!!Yoga has own importance in our life.Yoga work so good for the body weight loss.So we should be take care of the body weight.Yoga is helpful in keeping weight under control...Breathing exercises are also useful in weight loss.




There hasn't been great deal of research on yoga exercise for losing bodyweight. In general, though, exercising is better for avoiding excess bodyweight than it is for promoting for losing bodyweight, and it appears this also applies to yoga exercise. Most types of yoga exercise don't have the same level of calorie-burning power as does aerobic exercise. Consider that a 150-pound person will burn 240 calories consumption in an time of doing regular yoga exercise, compared with 360 calories consumption for an hour of aerobics.


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

You read true yoga is very beneficial for the health and fitness. 
I do it daily, and I know it is an excellent workout for our mind and body. 
It not only improves our physical fitness and body strength but also prevents from various diseases. 
It is also very effective to get rid of the stress, depression, and anxiety.


----------

